# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الصدى الأحد 15/ 12

## علي سنجة

*الهلال يضم العجب اليوم

ينتظر   ان يعود الهلال إلى التسجيلات اليوم ويتعاقد مع فيصل العجب قائد المريخ   المعتزل بعد ان اكتمل الاتفاق معه وسيوقع عقدا لعامين مقابل 800 الف جنيه   وسيحصل اللاعب على 500الف مقدم عقد وبقية المبلغ مرتبات وكان الكاردينال اعلن تكفله بدفع المبلغ المالي نظير التعاقد مع العجب

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يكثف اتصالاته بأوكيري وشمليس

علمت  الصدى ان هناك تطورات حدثت في ملف الاثيوبي او كير نجم سانت جورج المرشح  للانتقال الى المريخ  فقد كثف الاحمر اتصالاته خلال الساعات الماضية لاقناع  ادارة النادي الاثيوببي باطلاق سراحه  ولمس  مسؤولو النادي ا رغبة  من سانتجورج في اكمال الصفقة خاصة بعد ضغط اللاعب  ومحاصرته الادارة طالبا  الرحيل للقلعة الحمراء وقال مصدر مريخي ان النادي  اقترب اكثر من اي وقت  مضى من اوميد وتوقع اكتمال الصفقة خلال يومين على  الاكثر ووصول اللاعب  الخرطوم وتوقيعه للمريخ يذكر ان صفقة اوميد كانت تعثرت  بسبب مماطلة النادي  الاثيوبي واشتراط رئيسه الحصول على مهاجم بمواصفاته  قبل اطلاق سراحه 
ميسي أثيوبيا في انتظار الاتحاد الليبي
شيمليس يتأهب للوصول إلى الخرطوم واكمال صفقة الانتقال إلى المريخ
ينتظر  الأثيوبي  شيمليس قرار مجلس ادارة نادي الاتحاد الليبي قبل وصوله الخرطوم  واكمال  صفقة انتقاله إلى المريخ وكان بيكيلي وافق على عرض النادي الأحمر  بيد أنه  لم يتوصل إلى اتفاق مع ناديه ويرغب في فسخ عقده وخوض تجربة جديدة  مع  المريخ وكان من المفترض أن ينهي اللاعب ارتباطه بالاتحاد أمس غير أن   مسئولي النادي وعدوه بمنحه الاستغناء صباح اليوم وفي حال وافق المجلس على   اطلاق سراحه سيغادر إلى اثيوبيا مساءً فيما يصل الخرطوم غداً.. ويعتبر   شيمليس أحد أمهر اللاعبين الأثيوبيين ومُلقب بميسي أثيوبيا.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الأزرق يضم سيدي بيه

أعار   الهلال جمعة علي متوسط دفاعه إلى أهلي عطبرة وكانت فترة اعارته للرابطة   كوستي انتهت فيما جدّد الأزرق تعاقده مع سيدي بيه ووقّع اللاعب المالي   عقداً لعامين بحضور اللواء عبد الله البشير نائب رئيس النادي  واللواء السر أحمد عمر الأمين العام والفاضل التهامي  أمين الخزينة وحسن  علي عيسى عضو مجلس الادارة وقال جمعة علي إنه حريص على  تقديم أداء جيدة مع  ناديه الجديد وعبّر سيدي بيه عن سعادته بالاستمرار مع  النادي الأزرق فيما  امتدح حسن علي عيسى سيدي بيه ونوّه إلى أنه تلقى عروضاً  من أندية نرويجية  لكنه فضّل الاستمرار مع الأزرق في الأخير.


*

----------


## الدلميت

*واصل الاخ علي سنجة
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*قُدامى لاعبي المريخ يستهجنون خطوة العجب
اعتبر   عدد من نجوم المريخ السابقين أن خطوة فيصل العجب بالانتقال إلى الهلال   ستخصم من رصيده ونبّهوا إلى أن قائد المريخ سيفقد الكثير اذا تحول إلى   القلعة الزرقاء وقال ابراهيم عطا نجم المريخ الأسبق وأحد أفراد جيل مانديلا   إن العجب أمضى  17 عاماً في القلعة الحمراء أخلص فيها وقدم الكثير  ونوّه إلى أن تحوله إلى  الهلال قد يكون وضعاً غريباً وشاذاً وقال:  بالنسبة لي اذا عاد بي الزمان  إلى الوراء لن ارتدي شعار نادٍ غير المريخ  بعد اعتزالي وأوضح ابراهيم عطا  أنه حالياً يستطيع دخول مجلس المريخ  والجلوس في المقصورة الرئيسية مثل  الملك واضعاً قدماً على قدم لأنه صنع  تاريخاً ومجداً في المريخ وأنهى حياته  في الأحمر وذكر عيسى صباح الخير أن  الخطوة مجازفة وربما تؤدي إلى نتائج  عكسية خاصة اذا لم ينجح العجب مع  الهلال وقال كمال عبد الغني إن العجب اذا  انتقل للهلال فإنه سيمسح تاريخه  الناصع معالمريخ  وأبان عبد السلام حميدة أن العجب حرّر خطاب  اعتزال بيده ووضعه يختلف عن أي  لاعب آخر تم الاستغناء عن خدماته وقال:  أنا ضد فكرة ذهابه للهلال وضد فكرة  العودة لممارسة الكرة بعد الاعتزال  ورأى بدر الدين بخيت نجم المريخ الأسبق  أن العجب سيخسر جمهوره اذا تحول  إلى الهلال وقال: ليس هناك ما يدعوه إلى  اتخاذ هذا القرار خاصة وأنه رمز  في المريخ واستمر لـ16 عاماً قدم فيها كل  شئ جميل وذكر فتح الرحمن سانتو  أن الجماهير التي أحبت العجب وتعلقت به لن  تقبل ارتداءه شعار الهلال وقال:  لكن في الأخير اتمنى احترام قراره فاذا  فضّل خوض تجربة جديدة مع الهلال  ويرى أنه قادر على العطاء يجب على الاعلام  وجماهير المريخ أن تقدّر تاريخه  وما قام به في المريخ وأن تحترم قراره في  الأخير.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الدعيع يجدد للآرسنال
جدّد   عبد الرحمن الدعيع تعاقده مع أهلي شندي لثلاثة أعوام ظهر أمس بمكاتب   الاتحاد العام بحضور العقيد حسن العقيد رئيس مجلس ادارة الآرسنال وعدد من   اداريي النادي وقال الدعيع إنه سعيد بالاستمرار مع ناديه مشيراً إلى أنه يطمح إلى تحقيق انجازات مع الآرسنال وتقدم بالشكر لمجلس ادارة الأهلي ووعد بالاجتهاد في الفترة المقبلة.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*سادومبا يؤكد استمراره مع الأهلي الليبي
أكد   سادومبا أن عقده مع أهلي بنغازي مستمر حتى منتصف العام المقبل واستبعد   خوضه تجربة مع أهلي شندي أو أي نادٍ آخر بالسودان لكنه قال في تصريحات   نشرها موقع كوورة إنه ربما يتخذ هذه الخطوة بعد نهاية عقده وكانت وسائل  اعلام ليبية قالت إن أهلي شندي توصل إلى اتفاق مع سادومبا وتوقعت وصول   اللاعب الزيمبابوي للخرطوم خلال اليومين المقبلين لكن جاءت تصريحات سادومبا   لتؤكد استمراره في ليبيا.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*نكتة الموسم!!

*   ضحكت حتى استبانت نواجذي عندما قرأت خبراً نشرته إحدى الصحف الهلالية   الصادرة أمس وحمل عبارة: (الهلال يحبط محاولة مريخية لخطف العجب)!
* على قول إخواننا المصريين: (بطلوا ده وأسمعوا ده)!
* أي نعم والله.. خطف العجب!
* تلك نكتة الموسم! 
* عندما رغب المريخ في العجب خطفه وأخفاه عن الأنظار 45 يوماً، قبل أن يضمه لكشوفاته في زفة كبيرة!
* حدث ذلك في مطالع العام 1997، فهل يعقل أن يتكرر في العام 2013؟
* التاريخ لا يعيد نفسه في ما يتعلق بالأعمار.
* للعمر أحكام، ولكل زمن رجال.
*  لعب العجب  للمريخ 15 عاماً، وترجل بعد أن تحول إلى بديل، وذلك أمر لا يليق  بقائد  المريخ، ولا يتناسب مع اسم العجب وإنجازاته، لذلك فاتحه أهل المريخ  في  الاعتزال والتكريم فاستجاب، ويبدو أنه لم يستطع مقاومة أضواء النجومية،   ولم يتقبل انحسار الاهتمام الجماهيري والإعلامي عنه، فاختار أن يعدل عن   الاعتزال.
*  شخصياً لم أشغل  نفسي كثيراً بمتابعة فصول الرواية غير الجاذبة، واكتفيت  بتصديق التصريح  الذي أطلقه فيصل قبل أيام، ونفى فيه أن يكون قد فكر في  الانتقال للهلال،  وأكد فيه تمسكه بالانتماء إلى النادي الأحمر.
*  أمس نشرت صحف  الهلال أخباراً تفيد اتفاق العجب مع قطب الهلال المعروف أشرف  الكاردينال  الذي تكفل بدفع حافز اللاعب، ويبلغ 800 ألف جنيه.
*  لولا أن الصحف  نشرت صوراً للاجتماع المذكور لواصلنا تمسكنا بتصديق تصريحات  العجب، لكن  الصور أكدت أنه لم يكن صادقاً في ما ذكره حول تمسكه بالانتماء  إلى الكوكب  الأحمر.
* مسيرة العجب الكروية مع المريخ انتهت اسمياً قبل ثلاثة مواسم، وفعلياً بنهاية الموسم السابق.
* فيصل حر في اختيار وجهته السابقة.
*  إذا أصر على  أنه قادر على العطاء وقرر الانتقال للهلال فذلك شأنه، ونحن لن  نهاجمه  مثلما فعل إعلام الهلال مع هيثم مصطفى، لكن توقيعه سيسدل الستار  على  علاقته بالمريخ، وسيفقده أي فرصة للتكريم.
* العجب حر في اختيار ما يناسبه، لأنه أدرى بظروفه.
* نعتقد أنه سيكسب بعض المال، لكنه سيفقد فريقه الجديد خانةً يبدو الأزرق في أمس الحاجة إليها.

عبد الرحمن وعبد الرحمن!
*  أمس انتهت قضية  اللاعب المراوغ عبد الرحمن الدعيع بتوقيعه للأهلي بعد أن  مارس كل أنواع  المراوغة، ولعب على حبلي المريخ والأهلي، أو على الأصح جمال  وصلاح كي يرفع  سعره.
*  وضحت الرغبة في  توجيه الدعيع وجهةً بعينها عندما تدخل زكي عباس ليمنع  اللاعب من توقيع  العقد مع المريخ بكينيا في ظهيرة يوم مباراة منتخبنا  الوطني مع نظيره  الزامبي!
*  أمر زكي بتأجيل  التوقيع إلى ما بعد المباراة، مدعياً أنه لا يرغب في  التشويش على اللاعب  قبل اللقاء المهم، والله وحده يعلم ماذا حدث بعد ذلك،  لأن الدعيع تراجع عن  طلبه، ورفض التوقيع في الموعد المحدد.
* لذلك نقول: لولا تدخل زكي عباس لانتقل الدعيع للمريخ!
*  ونحن نتساءل عن  مبررات اختيار الدعيع نفسه للمنتخب، لأن الاتحاد درج على  إعفاء اللاعبين  مطلقي السراح عن المنتخب في المشاركات التي تتزامن مع فترة  التسجيلات!
*  ونتساءل أيضاً  عما إذا كان وجود زكي عباس مع البعثة نفسه قد أتى صدفة، لأن  وجود في كينيا  تسبب في تحويل وجهة الحارس الدولي بعيداً عن القلعة  الحمراء!
*  ونتساءل: عن  هوية الجهة التي تسببت في إبعاد لاعبي فريق رديف المريخ عن  النادي وتحويل  مسار الثنائي حسن سفاري وعبد الرحمن مختار إلى أهلي شندي في  أول أيام  التسجيلات، في أعقاب منشور مشبوه أصدره اتحاد الخرطوم الذي يتولى  زكي  أمانته العامة، وقضى باعتبار إبراهومة الصغير وحسن وعبد الرحمن مطلقي   السراح، مع أن المريخ رفعهم إلى الرديف، وعلى الرغم من أن اللائحة التي   تحكم تسجيلات لاعبي المراحل السنية منحت الأندية فرصة تمتد حتى العاشر من   شهر ديسمبر لتوفيق أوضاع لاعبيها!
*  لولا أن مجلس  المريخ تحرك سريعاً نحو الاتحاد العام وأبرز عقديه مع  إبراهومة وحسن سفاري  لربما انتقل إبراهومة إلى الهلال، ولبقي سفاري مع  الحارس عبد الرحمن في  كشف رديف الأهلي شندي.
* بسبب الأمانة العامة لاتحاد الخرطوم فقد المريخ خدمات حارس صاعد بذل جهداً كبيراً في تطوير مستواه.
*  ذلك نطالب مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ أن يتخذ موقفاً قوياً من اتحاد الخرطوم  الذي يعمل ضد  النادي الكبير، بدءاً من محاولة زكي عباس الرامية إلى إلغاء  بطولة دوري  الرديف بعد أن وصل المريخ مباراتها النهائية، وانتهاءً بما حدث  في إقرار  الدعيع والمسرحية السخيفة التي حدثت في كينيا!
*  ما فائدة وجود  الأخوين حسن عبد السلام وجمال الكيماوي في اثنين من مناصب  الضباط الأربعة  لاتحاد الخرطوم إذا كان الاتحاد المذكور يضرب المريخ تحت  الحزام، ويحرمه  من أبرز لاعبيه الصاعدين، ويساهم في تعطيل تسجيلاته؟
*  فشل مجلس  المريخ في إلزام الدعيع بالإقرار الذي وقعه أمام زكي عباس، فهل  يعجز عن  إستعادة حارسه الصاعد عبد الرحمن مختار الذي انتقل بطريقة ملتوية  إلى رديف  أهلي شندي؟


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي سنجة على الابداعات

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*آخر الحقائق
* وقع العجب خطاب الاعتزال بيده، ثم جاء ليزعم أنه أجبر على الاعتزال.
* لو رفض لما استطاع أحد أن يجبره على ما لا يريد.
* التسويهو بي إيدك.
*  بسبب سكرتارية اتحاد الخرطوم فقد المريخ الحارسين عبد الرحمن وعبد الرحمن.
* حارس الشباب عبد الرحمن مختار.. وحارس النمور عبد الرحمن الدعيع.
* لم نتحسر كثيراً على عدم تسجيل الدعيع، لأننا لن نأتمن لاعباً لا يمتلك قراره على عرين الزعيم.
* لا علاقة للمريخ بإقامة الدعيع في السعودية، ولا شأن له بصلاته مع الأرباب.
* من لا يمتلك قراره.. لن ينال شرف اللعب للمريخ.
* ذهب الدعيع إلى جمال الوالي في بيته، وقال له إنه يريد اللعب للمريخ.
* عندما نفذ له المريخ رغبته وأرسل له العقد في كينيا تحول إلى المراوغة وحاول المزايدة.
* وجاء الرد قاسياً وحاسماً من رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي.
* لكننا تحسرنا على عبد الرحمن مختار حارس رديف المريخ.
* يجب على مجلس إدارة النادي ألا يفرط في حارسه مطلقاً.
*  أصدر الاتحاد  لائحة ملزمة وسلمها للأندية، ونصت على منح كل نادٍ مهلة تمتد  حتى العاشر  من ديسمبر لتوفيق أوضاع لاعبي المراحل السنية!
* في أول أيام التسجيلات أقدم أهلي شندي على ضم الحارس عبد الرحمن.
* الخطوة تحوي مخالفة كبيرة للائحة التي أصدرها الاتحاد.
* نتوقع من سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر متابعة الملف الساخن، وإعادة عبد الرحمن إلى داره.
* رشح كروجر الإثيوبيين أوكيري وشمليس لارتداء شعار الزعيم.
* واقع الحال يشير إلى أن أوكيري أقرب من شمليس لأن الأخير مرتبط بعقد مع الاتحاد الليبي.
* الأندية الليبية تدفع أموالاً طائلة للأجانب.
* دفع التيحا مائة وسبعين ألف دولار لشراء شمليس من سانت جورج الإثيوبي.
* لذلك نتوقع ألا يوافق على إطلاق سراح اللاعب للمريخ إلا إذا حصل على تعويض يناسب ما أنفقه في ضم اللاعب الملقب بميسي إثيوبيا.
* من المتوقع أن يكثف المريخ تحركاته لإنهاء صفقة أوكيري.
*  إذا حدث  المتوقع ووافق سانت جورج على إطلاق سراح أوكيري سينضم إلى المريخ  كأجنبي  في خانة تراوري الذي سيتحول إلى مجنس (بديلاً لكليتشي).
* وإذا نجح شمليس في إقناع الاتحاد الليبي بإطلاق سراحه سيتم تسجيله على الفور.
* قال سعادة اللواء شرطة السر أحمد عمر أمين عام نادي الهلال إنهم أفلحوا في حل مشاكل أربعة مواسم في أربعة اسابيع فقط!
* الصحيح طبعاُ أن الحكومة بادرت بتسديد معظم ديون الوصيف في أربعة أسابيع. 
* آخر خبر: حمودة لا يستحق الاهتمام.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مع التسجيلات

* نجح   صلاح إدريس في كسب التحدي أمام المريخ، بالإبقاء على لاعبه المسلوب   الإرادة عبدالرحمن علي، وكان أيضاً قد سدد ضربة للمريخ بخطف الحارس الشاب   عبدالرحمن مختار الذي رشحه كروجر ليحل محل الحضري.
* يبدو  إن  صلاح إدريس حانق على المريخ الذي نجح في ضم اثنين من أميز المحترفين في   أهلي شندي (باسيرو ومالك)، ولهذا أراد ضرب المريخ في حراسة المرمى، وهو   يعلم إن المريخ في حاجة ماسة لحارس جاهز يلعب مع أكرم بعد ذهاب عصام الحضري!
* وانتصار   صلاح إدريس على المريخ كلفه الكثير من المال (مليار وربع المليار)، وهذا   المبلغ قد يسبب له المشاكل عند تقييم أي لاعب مميز يكمل فترة قيده مع أهلي   شندي مستقبلاً. 
* وبالطبع   سيكون المريخ بالمرصاد لأي لاعب مميز يكمل فترته مع أهلي شندي مستقبلاً..   ونتوقع أن يحصل مجلس المريخ على قائمة لكل لاعبي أهلي شندي ومعرفة فترات   انتهاء عقوداتهم..
* إذا  كان  الأرباب يملك الأموال الطائلة لدرجة أن يدفع لإعادة تسجيل حارسه   عبدالرحمن علي، مبلغ المليار وربع المليار، لماذا لم يعمل على إعادة تسجيل   مالك وباسيرو؟! 
* أم  يبدو  إن مالك وباسيرو لهما طموح اللعب في المريخ بطل الدوري والكأس بوصفه   الفريق القمة الأميز في السودان، ولهذا فضلا المريخ على أهلي شندي الفريق   الإقليمي الذي لا يتوقع أن يحقق بطولة خارجية وهو الذي لم يحقق بطولة محلية!!
* وقد كان مضحكاً أن يقول عبدالرحمن علي إنه فضّل أهلي شندي على المريخ لأنه يطمح في تحقيق إنجاز قاري مع النمور!!
* كيف   يحرز فريق بطولة قارية وهو لم يحرز بطولة الدوري ولا مرة في بلده؟ وكيف   يحرز أهلي شندي بطولة قارية وهو لا يملك حارس بطولات مثل حامد بريمة الذي   كان له نصيب الأسد في جلب البطولات والكأسات المحمولة جواً للمريخ!!..
* بالمناسبة حارس البطولات لا (يبيض) في النهائيات..
* حارس   الشباب عبدالرحمن مختار تم خطفه عبر لعبة شاركت فيها شخصيات إدارية   بالخرطوم بإصدار المنشور المريب، وبعلم من الأرباب طبعاً، الذي كان قد جهز   مبكراً لخطف ثلاثي شباب المريخ الحارس عبدالرحمن والمدافع حسن سليمان  بجانب  الدرة إبراهومة مما يؤكد علمه التام بالمنشور الذي طبخوه وأخفوه ولم   يخرجوه إلا عند حلول فترة الانتقالات!! 
* وقد  نجح  الأرباب في خطف الحارس عبدالرحمن والمدافع حسن سليمان ولكن المريخ  استرد  المدافع حسن، وفوت الفرصة على الأرباب والهلال في خطف الدرة إبراهومة   بتصعيده سريعاً، وحتى إذا كانوا قد نجحوا في خطف إبراهومة لاسترده المريخ   بالعقد مثلما استرد حسن.. 
* وبالمناسبة   مخطط خطف إبراهومة من المريخ، كان أول خرق لاتفاقية الجنتلمان من قبل   الهلال الذي كان يلاحق إبراهومة قبل التسجيلات بعدة أسابيع وعرضوا عليه   مبلغ 300 مليوناً.. وكان في مقدور المريخ أن يرد بضم كاريكا.. ولكن رئيس   المريخ لم يفعل ذلك على أساس إن الهلال لم يسجل إبراهومة..
* الهلال   أكد عملياً بأنه غير مقيد باتفاقية الجنتلمان بعد أن سجل مؤخراً كابتن   شباب المريخ محمد عبدالوهاب وهو لاعب مميز يلعب في وظيفة الطرف الأيسر.. 
* موضوع   إقرار الحارس عبدالرحمن علي، كان غامضاً ومبهماً.. وبصراحة توقعنا ألا   يفيد الإقرار المريخ، طالما إن من أشرف عليه هو سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم ورئيس   بعثة المنتخب زكي عباس المعروف الميول..
* فشل الزميل معاوية صابر في حضور توقيع الإقرار، وعدم حصوله على صورة من الإقرار.. جعل الأمر كله تحت سيطرة زكي وعبدالرحمن!!
* صديقنا زكي عباس الذي قيل إنه كان بصدد إلغاء نهائي دوري الرديف.. هل يمكن أن يأتي بإقرار ملزم في صالح المريخ؟!
* انتهت   مسألة (حارس الأرباب)، وسيضطر المريخ لضم أي حارس آخر في الممتاز والأقرب   هو حارس المريخ السابق محمد كمال، ويمكن استعارته لفترة ستة أشهر، على أن   يواصل المريخ البحث عن حارس يتم ضمه خلال الفترة التكميلية في شهر يونيو..
* وبما  أن  الساحة ليس فيها حراس مميزين، عليه يستحسن البحث عن حارس مرمى مصري  يأتي  بالتجنيس، نسبة لسهولة تجنيس اللاعبين المصريين على طريقة الحضري.
* الأرباب   الذي أعار اسماعيل بابا للمهدية قيل إنه كان ينوي ضم تراوري وكلتشي   وسادومبا.. وقد باءت محاولاته بالفشل.. فقد رفض تراوري لمندوب الأرباب   المفاوض السوداني الديبلوماسي في باماكو.. أما كلتشي فقصته القديمة مع   الأرباب معروفة.. وسادومبا قال إنه لا ينوي العودة للسودان في الوقت   الحالي.. وعليه نتوقع إعادة بابا من المهدية!!
* أتمنى أن يفاوض المريخ سادومبا ليتم تسجيله في شهر يونيو!! 
* فيصل   العجب بعد إعتزال الكرة وفقدانه مصدر عيشه، أصبح في حاجة ماسة لمبلغ كبير   ليؤمن به مستقبله.. ولهذا اضطر لقبول فكرة الإنضمام للهلال بعد أن تأخر   المريخ في تنظيم مهرجان التكريم.
* العجب   معذور لأنه مضطر، والمضطر لا اثم عليه، كما أنه وجد جوقة من المهرجين   الذين لا يهمهم إن كان العجب لا زال قادراً على الركض أم لا.. فهم يريدون   ارضاء نزواتهم الشخصية ويعتقدون إن انضمام العجب للهلال فيه ضربة للمريخ!!   أو يريدون تنفيس الكبت الذي لازمهم 16 عاماً عندما فشلوا في كسب المعركة   الكبرى لتسجيل العجب عام 1997م.. بجانب تنفيس بعض الكبت والغيظ الذي كوى   صدورهم بانتقال كابتنهم وقائدهم هيثم مصطفى للأحمر الوهاج، وقيادته للأحمر   للفوز ببطولتي الدوري والكأس!!
* جماهير   المريخ لن تغضب من العجب، وستظل تصفق له حتى إذا نزل الملعب بالشعار   الأزرق، لأنها تعلم إن العجب مريخي بالميلاد ولأنها تقدر وفائه للمريخ على   مدى 16 عاماً.. ولأنه ذهب ليأكل عيش لا أكثر..
* البعض  قال إن الإتفاق مع العجب في البداية لم يتجاوز ال400 ألفاً وارتفاع  المبلغ  إلى المليار تفوح منه رائحة سمسرة مدنكلة.. ومسكين الكاردينال ومسكين  الهلال!!
* أخذت   جولة في المنتديات الالكترونية أمس، وطالعت ما كتبه بعض مشجعي الأزرق   بإعلانهم طلاق تشجيع الهلال في حال انضمام العجب للأزرق!! حيث وصفوا   انضمامه بالمهزلة لأنه لاعب اعتزل ولم يعد في مقدوره الركض في الملاعب، كما   أن انضمامه للهلال يعني تجميد خانة!! واستنكروا سيطرة صحفي أزرق على   التسجيلات لتحقيق نزواته الشخصية، وإرادته التي أصبحت فوق إرادة مجلس   الإدارة!!
* عندما   شطب الهلال البرنس، الكثيرون من مشجعي الأزرق تركوا التشجيع وبعضهم ذهبوا   ليشجعوا المريخ.. وبضم العجب للهلال سينسلخ المزيد من مشجعي الأزرق..
* شعبية الأزرق تتناقص مع كل تسجيلات!!

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الفريق منصور: مباراة بايرن ميونخ ستلفت أنظار العالم إلى الفرقة الحمراء
سيكون   المريخ على موعد مع التاريخ عندما يلتقي بايرن ميونخ الألماني في الثامنة   من مساء التاسع من الشهر المقبل بالدوحة في مباراة ودية نظمّتها شركة   بافاريا الألمانية وستُتاح الفرصة للاعبي المريخ لمواجهة نجوم مثل فرانك   ريبري وفيلب لام ونوير وغيرهم ويعتقد مسئولو المريخ أن المباراة حدث  مهم ولافت  وطالب الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم سكرتير المريخ الأسبق الأحمر  باستغلالها  بصورة جيدة وقال إن المباراة ستلفت أنظار العالم العربي  والأفريقي ورأى  محمد عبد الفتاح زغبير حارس مرمى الهلال الأسبق أن الهلال  سيعيد إلى  الأذهان ذكريات عندما كانت الأندية السودانية تقيم معسكرات في  أوروبا  وتواجه أكبر الأندية في القارة العجوز وبالمقابل تقدم الدعوة  لأندية عالمية  لزيارة السودان وضرب مثلاً بزيارة ليفربول الإنجليزي وعدد  من الأندية  المجرية بالاضافة إلى أندية برازيلية وشدّد على أن الأحمر  سيحصل علىمكاسب  كبيرة من المباراة ورأى عاطف منصور نجم  المريخ الأسبق أن لاعبي الأحمر  أمامهم فرصة عليهم اغتنامها واظهار القدرات  الحقيقية للاعب السوداني.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*نائب الأمين العام لمجلس الشورى المريخي: الأحمر نادٍ عالمي ومواجهته بايرن ميونخ ليست وضعاً شاذاً
رأى   الفاتح المقبول نائب الأمين العام لمجلس الشورى المريخي وأمين خزينة   المريخ الأسبق أن مواجهة المريخ بايرن ميونخ ليست أمراً شاذاً وقال: المريخ   نادٍ عالمي ومن الطبيعي أن يلعب مع أندية كبيرة وعالمية واعتبر أن لقاء   الفرقة الحمراء والفريق البافاري يوم التاسع من الشهر المقبل سيحقق  مكاسب كبيرة للنادي  الأحمر وطالب الجهاز الفني بعدم التركيز على النتيجة  والسعي إلى تحقيق أكبر  قدر من المكاسب.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الفاتح المقبول ينتقد الاتحاد العام ويطالب مجلس المريخ باتخاذ اجراءات ضد سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم
انتقد   الفاتح المقبول أمين خزينة المريخ الأسبق ونائب الأمين العام لمجلس  الشورى  الاتحاد العام ووصفه بأنه ضعيف وتساءل عن جدوى الاقرار اذا لم يكن  ملزماً  وقال إن المريخ تعرض إلى استهداف في قضية الدعيع وحمّل زكي عباس  سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم ومساعد سكرتير الاتحاد العام ورئيس بعثة المنتخب إلى   كينيا مسئولية رفض فشل صفقة الدعيع ودعا المريخ إلى تصعيد القضية واتخاذ   اجراءات ضد زكي عباس ودمغ الفاتح المقبول الاتحاد العام بالانحياز إلى   الهلال. 

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*زكي عباس: اقرار الدعيع لم يعد سارياً بعد اعادة المبلغ المالي
ذكر   زكي عباس سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم ومساعد سكرتير الاتحاد العام ورئيس بعثة   منتخبنا إلى كينيا أن الاقرار الذي وقّعه الدعيع لم يعد سارياً بعد أن أعاد   المبلغ المالي للمريخ وذكر زكي عباس أن الدعيع خاطب مسئولي البنك الذي  أودع المريخ مبلغاً مالياً في حسابه به ونبّه إلى أن الدعيع طلب من مدير   البنك تحويل المبلغ المالي لحساب الاتحاد العام فيما يسلّم الاتحاد المبلغ   للمريخ ونفى زكي عباس أن تكون لديه صلة بالقضية وقال إنه ليس مفاوضاً  وإنما  ينفّذ توجيهات الاتحاد.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*رئيس أهلي شندي: لا علاقة لنا بالاقرار ولاعبنا عاد إلى قواعده سالماً
أبدى   مسئولو أهلي شندي دهشتهم من التناول الاعلامي لقضية الدعيع واعتبروا أن   التجديد له أمر عادي وطبيعي وأفادوا أن الدعيع التزم بكلمته وكان وعد   بالاستمرار وأوفى وقال العقيد حسن العقيد: لا علاقة لنا بالاقرار الذي   وقّعه.. في  الأخير لاعبنا عاد إلى قواعده سالماً واجراءات التجديد  له سليمة واعتبر  عبد المهيمن أمين مدير الكرة أن الاقرار ليس ملزماً وأكد  أنهم مطمئنون  للغاية على موقفهم.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*حارس النمور: لم أوقّع على مايلزمني اللعب للمريخ
قال   عبد الرحمن الدعيع حارس منتخبنا الوطني وأهلي شندي إنه لم يوقّع على   مايلزمه الانتقال للمريخ وأشار إلى أن ما حدث كان مجرد وعود ولفت إلى أنه   تلقى عروضاً من القمة وكان قريباً بالفعل من الأحمر لكنه فضّل الاستمرار  مع أهلي شندي وقال: أود الاستمرار مع الأهلي في الفترة المقبلة واتقدم   بالشكر لجمال الوالي رئيس المريخ الذي كان يتواصل معي باستمرار كما أشكر كل   الأندية التي سعت للتعاقد معي لكن قراري الاستمرار مع الأهلي.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اسم قائد المريخ يتردد في قائمة المشاطيب
يتردد   اسم سعيد السعودي قائد المريخ في قائمة اللاعبين المرشحين لمغادرة القلعة   الحمراء وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي يُرشّح فيها السعودي للمغادرة لكنه   يبقى في كل مرة وتردد أن الألماني مايكل كروجر وافق على الاستغناء عن  خدماته في حال سجل المريخ لاعبين محليين وذكر الجيلي عبد الخير نجم المريخ   الأسبق ومدير الكرة الأسبق بالنادي الأحمر أن السعودي لن يشارك أساسياً  في  الموسم المقبل وأفاد أن الجهاز الفني يفضّل لاعبين آخرين في وظيفة   الارتكاز وقال: أنا لست من أنصار تكديس اللاعبين واذا كان اللاعب لا يشارك   أساسياً وهناك لاعبون آخرون يرى الجهاز الفني أنهم أفضل منه يجب أن يحصل   على نادٍ يحصل فيه على الفرصة غير أن سيد سليم مدرب المريخ الأسبق حذّر من   الاستغناء عن خدمات السعودي واعتبر أن اقدام المريخ على هذه الخطوة سيكون   اجحافاً في حق القائد ووصف سعيد بأنه لاعب موهوب وصغير السنوقال   محمد الطيب مدرب الرابطة كوستي السابق إن اتخاذ قرار الشطب يرتبط بعدد   المشاركات والنواحي الفنية ومستقبل اللاعب مع الفريق بالاضافة إلى السلوك   والانضباط وأوضح أن المدرب قبل أن يتخذ القرار يعود إلى مشاركة اللاعب   ويتساءل إن كان ضمن خُططه في المرحلة المقبلة أم لا وعلى ضوء اجاباته يتخذ   قراره وقال عبد المجيد جعفر نجم المريخ الأسبق إن قرار شطب أي لاعب تحدده   ثلاثة أشياء فنية وطبية وإدارية وذكر أن كروجر يعلم إن كان السعودي سيفيد   الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة أم لا.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مدرب المنتخب الأثيوبي: بيكيلي يمرر الكرات مثل خوان ماتا
يُلقّب   الأثيوبي بيكيلي بميسي أثيوبيا ويراه الاعلام الأثيوبي أحد أمهر اللاعبين   وحصل على اشادات كبيرة من المدربين وكان الأسكتلندي افي اونورا مدرب   المنتخب الأثيوبي السابق قال عن شيمليس: يلعب خلف المهاجمين بصورة مذهلة   ويمرر الكرات مثل خوان ماتا لاعب تشلسي وسانتي كارزولا نجم الآرسنال  واعتبر أنه  امتداد للاعبين السحرة ومن يرتدون الرقم 10 على مستوى العالم  وقال عنه موقع  كابيتال اثيوبيا إن شيمليس يتمتع بقدرة عالية في التحكم  بالكرة ونوّه إلى  أنه انتقل لنادي الاتحاد الليبي بمبلغ 170 ألف دولار حصل  عليها سانت جورج  فيما يحصل اللاعب على 7 ألف دولار راتباً شهرياً.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*جوانزو الصيني ينهي أحلام الأهلي المصري في مونديال الأندية
انتهت   مغامرات الأهلي المصري في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية بخسارته أمام جوانز   الصيني بطل آسيا بهدفين نظيفين والتقى بطل أفريقيا جوانزو أمس على ملعب   اغادير في افتتاح الدور الثاني من بطولة كأس العالم للأندية التي تستضيفها  المغرب  وينتظر الأهلي مواجهة الخاسر من لقاء الرجاء البيضاوي ومونتيري  المكسيكي  في مباراة تحديد المركزين الخامس والسادس وتأهل جوانزو الصيني  إلى المربع  الذهبي في أول مشاركاته بالمونديال وسيواجه بايرن ميونخ  الألماني الأربعاء  المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الياس: من يخضع للمزايدات لا يستحق شرف ارتداء شعار المريخ

رأى  محمد الياس محجوب رئيس المريخ الأسبق أن أي لاعب يخضع للمزايدات لا يستحق  شرف ارتداء  شعار المريخ وقال: اذا كان الدعيع لا يريد الانتقال للمريخ  فهذا شأنه وبغض النظر عن المقارنة بين المريخ وأهلي شندي علينا القول إننا  في عصر الاحتراف ومن حق الدعيع اختيار ناديه واتخاذ قراره لكننا نتحدث عن  الالتزام والاقرار والتنصل عنه بعد ذلك وأكد محمد الياس أن المريخ يستطيع  الحصول على حارس مرمى جيد وكان عبد الرحمن الدعيع وقّع اقراراً التزم  بموجبه الانتقال إلى المريخ غير أنه تراجع عن هذه الخطوة وجدّد في الأخير  لأهلي شندي ولمدة ثلاثة أعوام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قُدامى لاعبي المريخ يتساءلون: هل حقاً سينتقل العجب إلى الهلال؟


ابراهيم عطا: الملك أمضى 17 عاماً والأحمر لم يقصّر معه وسعى لتكريمه.. ولا اتخيله بالأزرق
اذا عاد بي الزمان للوراء وتلقيت عرضاً بعد اعتزالي لن أوافق على خطوة الانتقال لأي نادٍ
السؤال: هل يستطيع العجب تقديم شئ؟ وفي حال خاض تجربة مع الأزرق سيمسح 17 عاماً في المريخ
استطيع حالياً دخول مجلس الإدارة والبقاء في المقصورة واضعاً قدم على قدم لأنني صنعت تاريخي ومجدي
عيسى صباح الخير ينصحه بالتفكير ويؤكد: فيصل سيجازف اذا تحوّل إلى الهلال وسيفقد احترام أهل المريخ
فتح الرحمن سانتو: الجماهير أحبته ولم تحتفي بلاعب مثله.. ولا تتمنى انضمامه إلى الند التقليدي
كمال عبد الغني: سيمسح تاريخه الناصع.. ولا يُعقل تخليه عن نادٍ منحه الشُهرة والأضواء
عبد السلام حميدة: طالما قدم خطاب اعتزال عليه الا ينتقل لنادٍ آخر.. واذا تم الاستغناء عنه فالعجب حُر في اتخاذ قراره
بدر الدين بخيت: سيهدم كل مابناه.. كتب خطاب اعتزاله بيده وتنحى وشرع المجلس في تكريمه فلماذا هذه الخطوة؟

تساءل عدد من قُدامى لاعبي المريخ: هل صحيح سينتقل العجب إلى الهلال؟ وهل سيرتدي قائد الأحمر المعتزل شعار الند التقليدي بعد كل هذه الأعوام التي قضاها في القلعة الحمراء؟ وذكر ابراهيم عطا نجم المريخ الأسبق وأحد أفراد جيل مانديلا أن العجب أمضى 17 عاماً في المريخ اجتهد فيها ولم يقصّر وبذل وبالمقابل لم يقصّر معه النادي وبعد اعتزاله قرر تكريمه بصورة لائقة وأفاد أنه لا يتخيل على الاطلاق أن يرتدي العجب شعار نادٍ آخر وأبان ابراهيم عطا أنه واذا عاد به التاريخ إلى الوراء فإنه لن يرتدي شعار نادٍ آخر بعد الاعتزال وتساءل: هل يستطيع العجب تقديم شئ؟ ورأى أنه سيفقد 17 عاماً كاملة اذا أقدم على هذه الخطوة وأوضح ابراهيم عطا انه حالياً يستطيع دخول مجلس الادارة والجلوس في المقصورة الرئيسية ووضع قدم على قدم لأنه صنع تاريخه ومجده وقال عيسى صباح الخير إن العجب أسطورة ورمز لكنه دعاه واحتراماً لتاريخه الا يذهب إلى الهلال ووصف الخطوة بأنها مجازفة كبيرة وقال إنه سيفقد احترام جماهير المريخ له فيما ذكر فتح الرحمن سانتو أن العجب أعطى المريخ 16 عاماً كان فيها مخلصاً ووفياً داعياً إلى احترام قراره لكنه رأى أن الجماهير التي أحبته لن تقبل هذه الخطوة ولا تريد أن تراه مرتدياً شعار نادٍ آخر خاصة الند التقليدي وأبان كمال عبد الغني نجم المريخ الأسبق أن العجب اذا انتقل للهلال فإنه سيمسح تاريخه الناصع مع المريخ وسيضع حداً لعلاقته مع نادٍ منحه الشُهرة والأضواء وقال عبد السلام حميدة إن هناك أشياء ربما جعلت العجب يقدم على هذه الخطوة لكن حميدة ذكر أن العجب وطالما كتب خطاب اعتزال بيده يجب الا ينتقل لنادٍ آخر ونوّه إلى أن قائد المريخ ماكان يلومه أحد اذا استغنى الأحمر عن خدماته وأفاد بدر الدين بخيت أن العجب سيهدم كل مابناه اذا تحول للهلال ووصف هذه الخطوة بأنها لا تشبهه.

17 عاماً

تساءل ابراهيم عطا: هل يستطيع العجب تقديم شئ للهلال اذا انتقل إلى صفوفه؟ وقال قائد دفاع المريخ وأحد أفراد جيل مانديلا: فيصل أمضى 17 عاماً في المريخ اجتهد فيها ولم يقصّر وقاد الفريق إلى انتصارات والمريخ ايضاً لم يقصّر معه بل إنه سعى إلى اقامة تكريم ضخم يليق به ولذلك لا اتخيله بشعار نادٍ آخر على الاطلاق والأفضل أن يبقى في أسوار ناديه والا ينتقل إلى نادٍ آخر وأنا شخصياً اذا عاد بي الزمان للوراء وبعد اعتزالي تحديداً فلن ارتدي شعار نادٍ آخر.. لن أقدم على هذه الخطوة وأرى أن العجب اذا وقّع للهلال فإنه سيفقد 17 عاماً بناها بعرقه وجهده وزاد: اللاعب بعد الاعتزال يفترض أن يبقى في أسوار ناديه وأنا حالياً استطيع الانضمام إلى مجلس الادارة وأجلس في المقصورة الرئيسية مثل الملك وأضع قدماً على قدم لأنني بنيت تاريخي ومجدي وكافحت خلال فترتي كلاعب ورغم أن الظروف تغيرت والوضع لم يعد كما السابق لأننا كنا نلتزم بالوفاء والولاء للنادي لكن العصر الآن أصبح للمال لكن في كل الأحوال أرى أن ذهاب فيصل العجب إلى الهلال لن يكون قراراً موفّقاً واتفق كمال عبد الغني مع ابراهيم عطا وذكر أن العجب اذا وقّع للهلال فإنه سيمسح تاريخه الناصع في المريخ وأبان أن الأحمر قدمه للشُهرة والأضواء وقال عبد الغني: كرة القدم حالياً لا مجال فيها للعاطفة.. أصبحت احترافاً واللاعبون يتنقلون من نادٍ إلى آخر لكن وضع العجب مختلف.. نحن نتحدث عن لاعب أمضى 17 عاماً واعتزل وقرر النادي تكريمه وشخصياً اذا كنت في محله لن أفعل ذلك ولن انتقل إلى نادٍ آخر ولن أبدّل مبادئي أبداً.

لماذا اتخذ هذا القرار؟

قال عبد السلام حميدة الظهير الأيمن للمريخ وأحد أفراد جيل مانديلا: السؤال لماذا يريد فيصل العجب الانتقال إلى الهلال.. لديَّ رؤيتي في هذه النقطة.. أتصور أن هناك أشياء دفعته لقبول فكرة التفاوض مع الهلال وارتداء شعاره وأصلاً فيصل العجب قدم خطاب اعتزال فلماذا قرر فجأة العودة للملاعب من جديد؟ ولماذا أعاد النظر في قراره السابق؟ وزاد: لكنني أعود وأقول إنه في الأخير حُر في اتخاذ ما يشاء من قرارات واستمراره في الملاعب وتحوله للهلال أو بقائه خارج الملعب متمسكاً بقرار الاعتزال كل هذه الأشياء تعود اليه بيد أنني أود الاشارة إلى أن اللاعب المعتزل يختلف عن الذي استغنى النادي عن خدماته والعجب قدم خطاب اعتزال بنفسه وحرره بيده ولو أن المريخ شطبه لوجدنا له العذر لذلك انا ضد فكرة انتقاله للهلال كما إنني ضد عودته لممارسة كرة القدم لأنه اعتزل وعليه أن يحافظ على شعبيته وجماهيريته والعجب لديه عشاق ليس في السودان فقط وإنما في العالمين العربي والأفريقي.

خطوة لا تشبه الملك

رأى بدر الدين بخيت نجم المريخ الأسبق وأحد أفراد جيل مانديلا أن هذه الخطوة لا تشبه فيصل العجب وقال: اذا أقدم على خطوة الانتقال للهلال فإنه سيهدم كل مابناه من مجد واسم في المريخ.. فالعجب ليس لاعباً عادياً ارتبطت به جماهير المريخ وأحبته ولا اتصور أنها تقبل ذهابه إلى الهلال بعد كل هذه السنوات وهذه خطوة بطبيعة الحال لا تشبه العجب كما إنه كتب خطاب اعتزال وتنحى وشرع المجلس في تكريمه وأعد اللجان وكان عليه أن يراعي هذه الناحية.. فرجال المريخ وقياداته وأقطابه وجماهيره تستعد لتكريمه فكيف تُفاجأ به ينتقل للند التقليدي؟

16 عاماً من الوفاء والعطاء

يعتقد فتح الرحمن سانتو نجم المريخ الأسبق أن فيصل العجب أعطى المريخ لستة عشرة عاماً متواصلة وقال: كان فيها وفياً وقدم كل شئ.. أسعد الجماهير وقاد الفرقة الحمراء إلى انتصارات مهمة وساهم في كل النجاحات التي تحققت مؤخراً وينبغي على الجميع احترام قراره.. فاذا كان يريد خوض تجربة جديدة مع الهلال يجب على أهل المريخ أن يراعوا الفترة التي أمضاها واخلاصه للنادي وعلى الاعلام المريخي والجماهير أن تحترم قراره وفي الأخير يتحمل مسئوليته سواء كان القرار متسرع أو صحيح أو غيره لكن تقديراً للسنوات التي أمضاها في القلعة الحمراء يجب احترام قراره.

قرار يعود إليه

ذكر سانتو أن عودة فيصل العجب عن الاعتزال وظهوره مع مسئولي الهلال وقبوله مبدأ التفاوض تعود اليه وقال: هذه القرارات لا يتخذها الآخرون بدلاً عنه.. فالعجب حر في اتخاذ القرار الذي يراه مناسباً وهو الوحيد الذي يعرف الأسباب التي قادته لهذه الخطوة لكن هناك نقطة ينبغي علينا التركيز عليها تتعلق بالجماهير.. فالعجب الأكثر شعبية في تاريخ المريخ القريب والجماهير ارتبطت به وأحبته واحتفت به ولا تتمنى أن تراه مرتدياً شعار نادٍ آخر ولا تحلم ولا تريد أن يأتي هذا اليوم لذلك على العجب أن يقدّر هذه النقطة بالذات لكن أعود وأقول إن هذه القرارات تعود اليه بصفة شخصية ويتحمل مسئوليتها في الأخير.

احترام التاريخ

رأى عيسى صباح الخير مهاجم المريخ الأسبق وأحد أفراد المجموعة التي حصلت على كأس سيكافا وكأس دبي الذهبي وكأس مانديلا رأى أن العجب ليس لاعباً مثل الآخرين وأشار إلى أنه أسطورة في تاريخ المريخ وقال: العجب بنى تاريخاً ومجداً من خلال مشواره مع النادي الأحمر وأتصور أن أمثاله يفترض أن يستمروا في النادي بعد الاعتزال وأن يتحولوا إلى التدريب أو دائرة الكرة أو العمل في قطاع الشباب وليس من السهل أن ينتقل لنادٍ آخر ويبدأ من الصفر وعلى العجب أن يفكر طويلاً وكثيراً قبل أن يتخذ قرار الذهاب للهلال احتراماً لتاريخه في المريخ.

الانتقال لنادٍ آخر

قال عيسى صباح الخير: اذا كان العجب يرى أنه مازال قادراً على العطاء وأنه اُجبر على الاعتزال كان ينبغي عليه أن يلتحق بنادٍ آخر وليس الهلال لأن الانتقال للند التقليدي ليس مقبولاً عند جماهير المريخ وعموماً أرى أن هذه الخطوة مجازفة وربما تؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية خاصة اذا لم ينجح العجب عندها سيكون فقد احترام جماهير المريخ له.

مُكايدات فقط

يرى فاروق شيخنا قطب المريخ وعضو مجلس الشورى أن انتقال فيصل العجب إلى الهلال يصب في خانة المكايدات فقط وقال: اذا اكتملت اجراءات تعاقد الهلال مع العجب فإن هذه الخطوة بالنسبة لي مُكايدات فقط ليس الا وأضاف: فيصل قدم خطاب اعتزال وهذا يعني أنه توصل إلى قناعة بأنه لا يستطيع الاستمرار في الملاعب ولا اتصور أن لديه ما يقدمه للنادي الأزرق وطالما أن اللاعب اعتزل فالوضع الطبيعي أن يبتعد عن الملاعب أو أن يعود إلى ناديه.

رد على تسجيل هيثم

اعتبر فاروق شيخنا عضو مجلس ادارة المريخ الأسبق وعضو مجلس الشورى أن الهلال يريد الرد على تسجيل المريخ لهيثم مصطفى وقال: الأمر لا علاقة له بالأمور الفنية لأن العجب اعتزل واذا كان قادراً على العطاء لاستمر في المريخ لكن هيثم لم يعتزل وإنما استغنى ناديه عنه وكان واثقاً من قدرته على العطاء ولذلك استمر ولا اتصور أن الهلال سينظم مهرجان تكريم لفيصل العجب اذا اعتزل في النادي الأزرق وعموماً أرى أن العجب استعجل في هذه الخطوة واعتقد أنه اذا أكمل اجراءات انتقاله للهلال فإن تحوله سيكون وصمة عار على جبينه كونه يظهر مع الهلال بعد كل هذه الأعوام.. فكيف يبدّل احترام الجميع في المريخ ويحتمي في أحضان الهلال في الوقت الذي كان فيه الجميع يتحدث عن أهمية تنظيم مهرجان ضخم يليق باسمه وتقديم الدعوة لأندية عالمية واقامة مهرجان يليق بتاريخه ومكانته واسمه في المريخ.

الضو قدم الخير: قناعات شخصية

قال الضو قدم الخير نجم المريخ الأسبق: تحول العجب إلى الهلال قناعة شخصية وفي الأخير قائد المريخ المعتزل يحدد خطوته وليس أي شخص آخر وبالتأكيد العجب فكّر قبل أن يتخذ هذه الخطوة وطالما أنه وافق على الانتقال إلى الهلال فهذا يعني أنه استعجل في كتابة خطاب اعتزال وأراد أن يعود عبر بوابة نادٍ آخر وفضّل الهلال ولعل العجب يريد أن يواصل مع نادٍ لا يقل قامة عن المريخ لذلك اختار الأزرق وبالنسبة للهلال فإن لديه مطلق الحرية والحق في اختيار اللاعبين الذين يتعاقد معهم وكذلك اللاعب حر في اتخاذ قراره وتحديد وجهته وعموماً اتمنى أن يثبت العجب ذاته وعليَّ القول إنه اتخذ خطوة جريئة وليست عادية وتُعتبر غير طبيعية بالنسبة للجماهير الحمراء.

*

----------


## الدلميت

** من لا يمتلك قراره.. لن ينال شرف اللعب للمريخ.

مشكور الاخ الكسلاوي
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*مشكور الحبيب علي سنجة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور ين علي سنجة وكسلاوي على الابداع
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووورين علي سنجه والغالي الكسلاوي على  الابداعات
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

مع التسجيلات


* إذا  كان  الأرباب يملك الأموال الطائلة لدرجة أن يدفع لإعادة تسجيل حارسه   عبدالرحمن علي، مبلغ المليار وربع المليار، لماذا لم يعمل على إعادة تسجيل   مالك وباسيرو؟! 









قال أموال طائلة قال . . . زول عنده أموال طائلة و ما قادر يدفع ديون البنوك المتلتلة . . . زول عنده أموال طائلة بمشي يطالب أولاد بن محفوظ بحق الأوفر تايم الكان بشتغله مع أبوهم قال أوفر تايم خلال عشرين سنة . . . قالوا له روح ألعب بعيد ولو عندك حق أمشي المحكمة
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*كما عودونا دائما من ينتمى للمريخ ويكون فى أي اتحاد يكون خصما على المريخ ويكفى ما حدث من ذلك الذى يدعى ابو القوانين الذى اصبح ابو الكوانين (محمد الشيخ مدنى )الذى سعى لأعادة مبارة الهلال وهلال الساحل بدون وجه حق وبتزوير استئناف لم يكتبه الهلال وكذلك محمد سيد احمد وابن عمه معتصم وحسن عبدالسلام وغيرهم لافائدة من انتمائهم للمريخ وهم اجبن خلق الله امام الهلالاب اما المدعو زكى عباس فيجب العمل على ابعاده بكل الوسائل ويجب ان نطرق هذا الموضوع كل يوم وفى كل الصحف حتى تعرف حقيقة هذا الخائن الجلفوط وعلى مجلس الأدارة عدم ترك موضوع الحارس ولماذا اعادوا لاعب وتركوا الآخر والقانون لايتجزأ الحقارة ما بنرضى بيها وهذا الأمر سوف يورينا قوة وضعف مجلس المريخ الحالى  والخيط بنقطع محل رقيق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً حبيبنا علي سنجة
*

----------

